# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة الصراحة (ممنوع دخول الكذابين )

## بنت الشام

السلام عليكم
لعبة الصراحة (ممنوع دخول الكذابين ) شفتها 
في احدى المنتديات وأعجبتني وحبيت انقلها الكم
لعبة الصراحة لايمكن أن يلعبها الا شخص صادق وواثق من نفسه 
يعني كل واحد يسأل سؤال مهما كان وعلى العضو اللي يدخل ان يقرأ آخر سؤال ويجاوبه بصراحة واذا كان في احراج يجاوب بقدر استطاعته .. وبعد مايجاوب يسأل سؤال ليجيب عليه العضو اللي يدخل بعده 
ويمكن أن تسأل سؤال واحد فقط في كل مرة تشارك فيها 
و أنا راح أبدأ 
سؤالي للعضو اللي بيدخل الموضوع بعدي
كم مرة حبيت بحياتك ؟! :Icon1:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على المشاركه المميزه في المنتدى ... 

انا وبكل صراحه حبيت مره وحده ... لكن كان طريق الحب مسدود وكانت نهايته الفراق 

سؤالي لعضو يلي بعدي : كم عمرك ..؟

 :SnipeR (27):  :Eh S:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يمكن 20
شو اكثر اكله بتحبيها / بتحبها يلي يحكي غير المنسف يموت)  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (96):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بحب المقلوبة اكلتي المفضلة .. تكرم عينك بنت الشديفات كمان بحب المنسف  :Smile: 


لما تكون متضايق ومقهور وبدك تنسى ومش عارف .. شو بتعمل ؟؟[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكتب خواطر واسمع اغاني 
مين اكثر واحد بالمنتدى تدايق منه  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## غسان

> [align=center]بحب المقلوبة اكلتي المفضلة .. تكرم عينك بنت الشديفات كمان بحب المنسف 
> 
> 
> لما تكون متضايق ومقهور وبدك تنسى ومش عارف .. شو بتعمل ؟؟[/align]


 _باخذ دوش ,, بيعملني ريلاااااااااااكس على الاخر ..

لما تكون مشتاق ... لحد صار بعيد شو بتعمل ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## غسان

> اكتب خواطر واسمع اغاني 
> مين اكثر واحد بالمنتدى تدايق منه


_كان زمان واحد اسمه anyone but me .. 


لما تكون مشتاق ... لحد صار بعيد شو بتعمل ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> _باخذ دوش ,, بيعملني ريلاااااااااااكس على الاخر ..
> 
> لما تكون مشتاق ... لحد صار بعيد شو بتعمل ؟؟؟؟_





بتذكر اللحظات الحلوة اللي جمعتي فيه ويمكن ابكي  :Eh S(2): 


واحد يضحك عليك عينك عينك وتكون معتبره اشي كبير  .. يعني يخون ثقتك !

----------


## غسان

> بتذكر اللحظات الحلوة اللي جمعتي فيه ويمكن ابكي 
> 
> 
> واحد يضحك عليك عينك عينك وتكون معتبره اشي كبير  .. يعني يخون ثقتك !


_اكيد رح يكون في رد للاعتبار حسب مقدار اساءته ... وبطير من حياتي ... يا خوفي يكون غالي كثير وما اقدر اعمل شي غير اني اسامح ... 

شو بتعمل اذا وصلت لقمة الاحباط في وقت غير مسموح فيه الا  العمل والنشاط  ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> _اكيد رح يكون في رد للاعتبار حسب مقدار اساءته ... وبطير من حياتي ... يا خوفي يكون غالي كثير وما اقدر اعمل شي غير اني اسامح ... 
> 
> شو بتعمل اذا وصلت لقمة الاحباط في وقت غير مسموح فيه الا  العمل والنشاط  ؟؟؟؟_




في حالة العمل ومهما كانت ظروفي ومسلسلات الاحباط يتوالى عرض حلقاتها علي ، بضطر استمر واضغط على حالي ، لانو من اخذ الاجرة طالبه الله بالعمل ..


شو بتعمل لو بيوم من الايام اجتك دعوة من شخص عزيز عليك ، على عشــــا وكان بهالعشـــــا انسان بينك وبينه عداوة شديدة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

> في حالة العمل ومهما كانت ظروفي ومسلسلات الاحباط يتوالى عرض حلقاتها علي ، بضطر استمر واضغط على حالي ، لانو من اخذ الاجرة طالبه الله بالعمل ..
> 
> 
> شو بتعمل لو بيوم من الايام اجتك دعوة من شخص عزيز عليك ، على عشــــا وكان بهالعشـــــا انسان بينك وبينه عداوة شديدة ؟؟؟؟


_ما رح ازعل انسان عزيز علي عشان بني ادم بكرهه ... بروح وما بنتكش ببساطه بلي بكرهه ... 

حين تُخير بين الصديق والحبيب .. لا مجال الا لفقدان احدهما  ... اين يقع اختيارك ؟؟؟_

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بصراحه الصديق لأنه الحبيب ممكن يخون
(يا اخوان خلونا بالمنسف بلاش هيك)
شو ردت فعلك ع القس المعتوه يلي بده يحرق القران ؟؟

----------


## غسان

_والله منا عارف ... بس واضح انه صعب مجرد النقاش مع هيك بني ادم ... بس المذيع ما قصر معه واحرجه ... 

سؤالك نفسه .... مين اكثر حد بتتضايق منه بالمنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كثيرين بس بتدايق خص نص من مستر لونلي قديماً

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شو افطرت اخر يوم برمضان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

منسف 

مين اقرب شخص الك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انتي 
مين الشخص يلي بيعز عليك كثير سواء خارج او داخل المنتدى

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انتي 
> مين الشخص يلي بيعز عليك كثير سواء خارج او داخل المنتدى


غزال 

موقف كذب حدث معك من أبعد الناس شو بتعملوا ؟؟ :SnipeR (46):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ولا شي 
شو نفسك تتغدى اليوم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أي اشي مش فارقه معاب بصراحة 

شو أكثر إنسان بحياتك اندمت على معرفتو ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> أي اشي مش فارقه معاب بصراحة 
> 
> شو أكثر إنسان بحياتك اندمت على معرفتو ؟




صاحبتي قديما  ايناس الرويلي



شو الاغنيه الي بس تسمعها تصير تبكي؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صاحبتي قديما  ايناس الرويلي
> 
> 
> 
> شو الاغنيه الي بس تسمعها تصير تبكي؟؟


دقت الساعات لمصطفى كامل 

شو أكثر كلمة بتأثر فيك ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشتاق


اسم اكثر انسان بتحبو؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جواد
هسه انتي بدي احكي معك روحي ع الايميل
مين اكثر واحد مسطول عرفته بحياتك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والله الصراحه مرام محمد الله يذكرها بالخير 

كم مره حبيت بحياتك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حاليا مره وحدة  

شو اسرع طريقه للجواب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الصمت 

اسم الشخص الي تكرهوا بالمنتدى ( ولا تحكو مافي حدا)؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محرج السؤال شوي بس في حدا 

هالصمت جواب مقنع إيجابي يعني

----------


## احساس المطر

كم موقع فاتح هلا ؟


 :Icon1:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

2

شو اسمك الحقيقي من مقطعين؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

زيد زيدان

اسمك عاجبك ؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مو كتير

بتشتغل وشو شغلك
او بتدرس وشو دراستك؟؟

----------


## احساس المطر

بدرس صحافة واعلام :SnipeR (37): 
كم معك فلوس هلا :Icon27:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بجيبتي 23.55 دينار ..


شو نوع موبايلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نوكيا 6300

في فرق بين كذبة بيضة وكذبة كبيرة؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> نوكيا 6300
> 
> في فرق بين كذبة بيضة وكذبة كبيرة؟؟




كله كذب بس خير الخطائين التوابون ..

تقمّص اكثر من شخصية برأيك هو مرض نفسي ولا فن يتُقنه القليلون؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا برأيي مو حلو التقمص ولكني تعرفت على انسان متقمص مزبوط ويا خسارة

ممكن انك تحكي على انسان بينك وبينه صداقة؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا برأيي مو حلو التقمص ولكني تعرفت على انسان متقمص مزبوط ويا خسارة
> 
> ممكن انك تحكي على انسان بينك وبينه صداقة؟؟




اذا بتحرم الصداقة مستحيل احكي عليه ..


بتقدر عزيزي القاريء تفهمني شو احسن تصرف ممكن انك تتصرفه مع انسان بقتل القتيل وبمشي بجنازته؟

----------


## احساس المطر

اكيد الصداقه شي حلو واحلى الامور الي في الدنيا

شو بتكره في المنتدى

----------


## احساس المطر

> *اذا بتحرم الصداقة مستحيل احكي عليه ..*
> 
> 
> *بتقدر عزيزي القاريء تفهمني شو احسن تصرف ممكن انك تتصرفه مع انسان بقتل القتيل وبمشي بجنازته؟*




*حسب من هالشخص*
*سؤالي فوق*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اكيد الصداقه شي حلو واحلى الامور الي في الدنيا
> 
> شو بتكره في المنتدى




بكره غياب اكثر الأعضاء تميزا وقدرا .. ليتهم يعودون


شو اكتر نوع حلويات بتحبه؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سؤالك هدوء
انسان تافه

وسؤالك احساس المطر
التدخل

شو اكتر شي بتتوقع حدوثه بحياتك وما حدث؟؟

----------


## احساس المطر

همه 3 امور يا رب يتحققو منهم انه الي بحبه يحبني ولو 1/10 من حبي اله
شو بتتمنى هلا شي يتحقق..وشي لو ما صار ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شي ما صار كذبه
وشي يحدث يختفي الي عشته من انهيار

شو احساسك الأن؟؟

----------


## احساس المطر

مبسوطه عم بسمع اغنيه بحبها Bryan Adams - Please Forgive Me
وهاد رابط الفيديو 
http://clipat.maktoob.com/video.php?video_id=223588

شو عندك مشاريع مهمه خلال الاسبوع الجاي

----------


## Sc®ipt

ممممممممممم
بصراحة مبدأيا عندي مشاريع كثير و اسبوعي اتوقع رح يكون حافل و متعب شوي
اهمهم بدي اكمل برمجة سكريبت متفق مع صاحبة اني اسلمه اخر الشهر و استلم باقي ثمنه
و كمان بدي اشوف احوال المواد و المحاضرات و الدكاترة بلكي رفعنا المعدل شوي  :Mad: 
و كمان عندي كم شغلة متفرقة منهم اختراق منتدى مسيء للإسلام و هو قبطي و هذا تحدي مني لصاحب المنتدى

و نفس السؤال ؟؟  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كثير مشاريعي بس اهمها اني ادرس زي العالم والناس 
شو اكتر شي بتحب تعمله اذا كنت مدايق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بحضن المخدة وبنام

شو اكتر شي بتتمنى واله بالمجتمع؟؟

----------

